# What to eat before and during a long ride



## comanche1680 (Aug 1, 2008)

I am starting to ride longer, greater than 60 miles and am wondering what to eat before and during the ride? Does anyone know if there are any good resources on this? A book or a website? I have seen a few things on this subject, but they sometimes give conflicting advice.

Thanks!!!


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

comanche1680 said:


> I am starting to ride longer, greater than 60 miles and am wondering what to eat before and during the ride? Does anyone know if there are any good resources on this? A book or a website? I have seen a few things on this subject, but they sometimes give conflicting advice.
> 
> Thanks!!!


Assuming a morning departure, before a long ride I like a banana, a whey protein drink and some sport drink - being properly hydrated is as/more important than nutrition.

During a 50-100mi ride I like GU Energy Gels and GU Chomps. A gel or half a pack of chomps about every 45min or so. And lots of hydration. I like GU Electrolyte Brew. (Guess I'm a GU wh-re...)


----------



## jischr (Jun 25, 2008)

Pre-ride I'll do a bagel and a banana if I'm starting early in the morning If starting later then whatever I had for lunch as long as its not protein heavy. I like Gu gels and Shot Bloks during the ride with a Cliff bar thrown in on occassion. I drink 50% diluted Gatorade but water is fine. I use a camelbak that I can load up with ice in the summer. After 60+ mile rides I eat what ever is in the house and drink more water than I think I need.

I suggest buying a bottle of Hammer Endurolytes and pop one every hour if your riding in the heat, otherwise take a couple before you start and after you finish. A lot of folks will tell you that you just need water, another group will give a very detailed nutritional guide. A guy I use to ride with put trail mix in a water bottle with a wide mouth top and just munched through a bottle on the ride. Basically its what works for you and your body so experiment with stuff.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

It's trial & error getting to know how your body reacts to certain kind of foods, & when they're eaten. A long ride for me usually means I start drinking (no, not That kind of drinking) the night before. Lots of water ahead of time insures that I'm hydrated. That, for me, is vital. I continue to drink lots of water as soon as I get up. I usually have oatmeal with fruit for breakfast, & maybe a couple of slices of bread...just plain whole wheat bread, nothing on it.

During the ride, I drink often. Regardless of temperature I usually finish 2 24oz bottles within 50 mi. I like Gatorade. There are lots of sports energy drinks out there. Find one you like & works for you. I take a half pocket full of trail mix without M&Ms, and 3 Cliff Bars. That's all I'll eat on a typical century.

After the ride I drink a pint of chocolate milk, and for the next day or so I concentrate on eating protein. I'm a veg. so for me, that means, cott cheese with fruit, yogurt, tofu, beans, chick peas, etc.

Hope this helps you out.


----------



## thebikingcello (Feb 3, 2011)

I eat a Banana with some cold cereal or oat meal(2 packets of instant nice a thick with milk). For a longer ride I carb up a bit with coffee cake sometimes. for during the ride I mainly drink water and sometimes Ice tea. I love cliff bars! 2 is like a lunch on a really really long ride(80-90 miles). Sometimes I pack a banana too for a break food. GU is amazing, good if you know a climb is coming up in 20 minutes or so and you need a bit of a boost. Chocolate milk and a peanut butter sandwich after is always great and good for you. I am diabetic so I pack a bit more food then others for just in case reasons too. 

Just make sure you enjoy your ride!


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

I don't change my meals for anything but a 'cross race. If I haven't eaten in a while, I might have a snack before I go for a ride over an hour. I already try not to eat things that upset my stomach, so it's not like I need to make a change to ride my bike.

I prefer energy bars to other kinds of nutrition for during a ride because it feels a little more like eating. More satisfying for me, and I think my stomach's a little happier too. My favorite is peanut butter power bars. They actually taste like peanut butter! I've been eating Clif bars lately because they were given to me. I don't like the wrapper, sometimes the bar is crumbly, and the smug little blurbs on the back annoy me. But all that aside, it's calories.


----------



## arman77 (Nov 17, 2009)

I like to ride longer distances at least once a week 60 - 100 miles. If I start in the morning I usually take two vitamins, magnesium and calcium one hour before the ride to help delay leg soreness. For breakfast I have a waffle and 2 eggs. To drink I carry either 2 water bottles for water and I use Nuun tablets for electrolytes. For a boost during the ride I carry Cranksports E-Gel, and or a Cliff Bar plenty of carbs for a quick boost. Hydration is important, stay properly hydrated. Fuel is less important to me as I am trying to loose weight and I am a bigger guy, 6'5 and 275. Have fun going the longer distances!!

Bruce


----------



## andulong (Nov 23, 2006)

Pasta the night before, pancakes the morning before and fig bars, fruit bars and trail mix during. Works for me.


----------



## charlox5 (Jan 31, 2011)

not directly relevant, but a good article about eating for cycling
http://www.pbkblog.com/?p=16394

i eat normally before the ride, but take some gels and bars with me on the road, and fill one of my bottles with gatorade or something with some carbs in it. 

it's really interesting to feel the fast effect a gel can have as you're starting to bonk.


----------



## dysfunction (Apr 2, 2010)

during I like gummi bears, although I do like the clif shot blocks and honey stinger gummi's too. I like to get some chewing on, but I HATE powerbars, clif bars are tasty but take too long to digest for me etc. In the end, I think everyone needs to play around a bit with what they LIKE to eat and what works for them.


----------



## mtbbiker8 (Mar 23, 2011)

Is oatmeal good.


----------



## RichieNY (Jun 4, 2009)

mtbbiker8 said:


> Is oatmeal good.


Oatmeal is good, but on its own does not stay with me very long. I will at it with raisins, and a banana, and maybe some whole wheat bread.


----------



## coachstevo (Sep 11, 2009)

coffee... two scoops of Perpeteum.

during i have cafe latte Perpeteum, and boiled, salted baby potatoes.
I tend to go through one full bottle of water and half a two-hour bottle of the crap above every 2 hours. If it is reasonably warm (80s+) i toss down those Endurolytes as well.


----------

